# 2008 model John Deere 5303 4x4



## Double S (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello thanks to all who provide information on this forum to newbies like myself. 

I’m looking for the right size tractor for my pecan orchard. 

I Have five acres with pecan trees looking at a 5303 4x4 tractor. It’s a 2008 model with 400 hrs +\- on hour meter. Tractor has a FEL 

I’m going to be using it for mowing field with flail mower, discing to keep weeds down, borders for flood irrigation and moving dirt to level out spots and fix washouts. 

Anything I should look for on these machines? Current owner uses it to bail hay but needs a bigger machine. He’s the second owner purchased it from first owner with 80hrs no major repairs on it. 

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Double S. That is one heck of a lot of tractor!


----------



## Double S (Jul 5, 2018)

Is that right? Well the reason I am thinking this one is because it’s less than a 5045 same setup. 

Also a local farmer suggested that I needed a 100hp machine? I’m new to this type of farming but I disagree with his suggestion. 

What suggestions do you have for me?

Thanks for your comment


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

For five acres of flail work you are looking at the size and horsepower that I would consider if I was willing to spend more time in the field with a small flail. If you want a flail that is in the 15 foot wide range you will be looking for a minimum of 100 horsepower. Your implement dealer can be of real assistance with the power requirements.

I would also want a cab to avoid breathing pesticide containing dust, or having it follow me home on my clothes. 

If that Deere 5303 tractor is right sized, try one of the current model John Deere tractors in the same 60 horsepower range, and one from Kubota or LS. Test maneuverability and ease of operation. Decide on what suits your requirement, and then go shopping for a used tractor.

There is nothing adverse about the India built Deere 5303, except the limitation on maneuverability of the 4X4 front axle design they use. It limits the turning radius when compared to the Kubota and LS. It is a tougher design for heavy loader work, but requires quite a bit of room to turn it around when using a three point attachment like a flail. You will also want the quick detachable loader, as loaders on orchards are a real hindrance and damage the trees.

I do not deal with pecans, but for filberts (Hazel Nuts) a 100 horsepower narrow orchard tractor with cab and high efficiency charcoal cabin filter and air conditioning is used for flailing. Also in filberts there are years of using arsenate based pesticides before they were banned in the soil, so the dust is toxic.


----------

